
Google AMP is still confusing, and it's not getting any better - el_duderino
https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/05/23/opinion-google-amp-still-confusing-not-getting-better/
======
HankB99
I thought one of the aims of AMP was to curate advertising. A couple months
ago I got (on my Android phone) one of those popovers that fills the entire
screen and screams that my phone is infected and I need to "click here" to fix
the infection. I couldn't even get away from it with the back button and had
to return to the home screen and kill the browser. This came from a Bloomberg
page (which was summarily blacklisted from my news feed.) I searched for some
way to report this and found none.

I guess it's no surprise that AMP is not doing better with some of its other
goals.

~~~
Something1234
I really wish ads were forced to be in an iframe. Too bad every advertiser
wants their own analytics.

